# High estro months after cycle



## dirtydaddyfitness (Feb 26, 2018)

So basically i did my first cycle 500mg of test only 12 weeks arimidex 0.25-0.5eod followed by nolvadex 40402020 wich ended 30.11.2017 so im 12 days off pct and i got my bloods done today. I took etrogen, testosterone.

estrogen    196.6 pmol/l < 146 pmol/l Normal levels 
Testosterone    29.7 nmol/l    8 - 29 nmol/l Normal levels


that was 2 months ago. 1 month ago i did another one wich was 136 estro. But then again i took 0,5 mg arimidex eod, and still am taking because my estro was reallly high and i started to have side effects like anxiety and even one panic attack and blurry vision.It stopped three days after arimidex so i know it waS ESTRO CAUSED. I have a little nolva left and about month of arimidex.  can anything be done with these things? should i try to taper of arimidex and use nolva also or is aromasin only way to treat high estro?  (waiting for my aromasin to arrive in a month)

sry for stupid question. but thanks for answers.


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 27, 2018)

Im wondering if you dex was underdosed?  Or maybe you don't react to it.  nolva is part of PCT not dropping your E2.  A month is a long time to wait for aromasin.


----------



## dirtydaddyfitness (Feb 27, 2018)

did new bloods today   estro 120pmol/l    normal 46-196   .. But im still taking adex 0,25 ed. im gona try to taper off if aromasin doesent arrive in time and i run out of adex. just afraid of rebounding again.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2018)

There is no such thing as estrogen rebound. 

You our shouldn't be taking any AI at this point. 

Your E2 is high bc your test is high. 

High estrogen gens is not the reason you have anxiety, panic attacks, or blurry vision.


----------



## dirtydaddyfitness (Feb 28, 2018)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> There is no such thing as estrogen rebound.
> 
> You our shouldn't be taking any AI at this point.
> 
> ...







Hey im off cycle since november , i had really horrible side effects for few weeks. i tought it was cortisol.   tried even anti depressants. but then again nothing helped. day after panic attack i started arimidex cause i knew my estro was high ,and i felt better second day at day 3 i had no blurry vision anymore. could it be when my estro is high other hormones are rising as well? i get estro down also other hormones go down?-- i really dont know. mabey i should try to taper off and see what happens


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2018)

dirtydaddyfitness said:


> Hey im off cycle since november , i had really horrible side effects for few weeks. i tought it was cortisol.   tried even anti depressants. but then again nothing helped. day after panic attack i started arimidex cause i knew my estro was high ,and i felt better second day at day 3 i had no blurry vision anymore. could it be when my estro is high other hormones are rising as well? i get estro down also other hormones go down?-- i really dont know. mabey i should try to taper off and see what happens



Serms like nolva and clomid can cause blurry vision in a small percentage of people. You might be one of them. 

People generaly feel better the days after panic attacks. Probably has nothing at all to do with arimidex, estrogen, or any hormones related to the cycle.


----------



## dirtydaddyfitness (Feb 28, 2018)

ok thank you, very much for answers. but i have estroge  120pmol/l   despite the fact that im taking 0,5mg arimidex eod.  its pretty high. caUSE 146 AND BELOW IS NORMAL. i taper off and see what happens then


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2018)

dirtydaddyfitness said:


> ok thank you, very much for answers. but i have estroge  120pmol/l   despite the fact that im taking 0,5mg arimidex eod.  its pretty high. caUSE 146 AND BELOW IS NORMAL. i taper off and see what happens then



Its most likely bc your test levels are high as well. The androgen to estrogen ratio doesn’t seem that out of whack so I would t worry about it. No need to taper off any AI.


----------



## dirtydaddyfitness (Feb 28, 2018)

my testosterone is 600  in us units.. is it really that high. i think its avarage .. im 28 y old. but thanks again. i wont taper lets see. mabey i was wrong . ill post here how im gona feel.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2018)

dirtydaddyfitness said:


> my testosterone is 600  in us units.. is it really that high. i think its avarage .. im 28 y old. but thanks again. i wont taper lets see. mabey i was wrong . ill post here how im gona feel.



No, it’s not. Your test levels, 29.7nmol/l, is about 855ng/dL. This is pretty high, no supraphysiologically high, but enough to raise E2.


----------



## dirtydaddyfitness (Feb 28, 2018)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No, it’s not. Your test levels, 29.7nmol/l, is about 855ng/dL. This is pretty high, no supraphysiologically high, but enough to raise E2.



Did bloods yesterday and estro was estro 120  and test 21.9


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2018)

dirtydaddyfitness said:


> Did bloods yesterday and estro was estro 120  and test 21.9



And estrogen is within normal range here so I’m not understanding what the issue is?

edit* also, you should be testing for E2/estradiol and not estrogens


----------



## dirtydaddyfitness (Mar 5, 2018)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> And estrogen is within normal range here so I’m not understanding what the issue is?
> 
> edit* also, you should be testing for E2/estradiol and not estrogens





It was the issue cause i was takimg adex 0,5 mg eod. Imagine what the estro is when i come off and do i get the rebound. But thank you guys ive been off 5 days . No rebound . That was just my fear.

Thank you all for your answers


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2018)

dirtydaddyfitness said:


> It was the issue cause i was takimg adex 0,5 mg eod. Imagine what the estro is when i come off and do i get the rebound. But thank you guys ive been off 5 days . No rebound . That was just my fear.
> 
> Thank you all for your answers



Your E2 levels were nothing to be concerned of is my point. Even without the adex I doubt they were high enough to do anything.


----------

